# Do you know of any good European puzzle websites?



## BC1997 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello,
Im not sure if this was placed in the correct area but here it goes. So I've been web searching and I can't find any good cube selling websites apart from puzl.co.uk (which basically sell QJ and Rubiks puzzles only), ebay.co.uk,and iCubik which frankly as very high shipping costs. Do you know of any puzzle websites that sell good cubes with a reasonable price all round(shipping and their actual costs).


----------



## Bapao (Jul 1, 2011)

Amazon.co.uk


----------



## BC1997 (Jul 1, 2011)

Apart from that. They mostly sell puzl cubes anyway, thanks though.


----------



## emolover (Jul 1, 2011)

Cube Depot or lightake.


----------



## BC1997 (Jul 1, 2011)

Is the shipping on lightake still free if shipped to Europe?

EDIT: ?


----------



## Stefan (Jul 1, 2011)

BC1997 said:


> Is the shipping on lightake still free if shipped to Europe.


 
It is?


----------



## BC1997 (Jul 1, 2011)

It is what?


----------



## Stefan (Jul 1, 2011)

*You* switched period and question mark, I just played along.


----------



## BC1997 (Jul 1, 2011)

AH sorry.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 1, 2011)

Besides, how do you interpret their big fat *"Free Shipping Anywhere In The World!"* prominent on every page?


----------



## BC1997 (Jul 1, 2011)

Just gave it a quick gander, lesson learned: don't give things a quick gander inspect them correctly.


----------



## Owen (Jul 1, 2011)

They can't ship to the Bermuda Triangle.


----------



## BC1997 (Jul 1, 2011)

Good point, the plane will fall in.


----------



## nickcolley (Jul 9, 2011)

I had an argument with my dad about setting up my own UK store. Turns out he doesnt think there is enough of a market for it...


----------

